# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  combining columns from month and year in a pivot table

## shaner312

mont YEAR.pngmont YEAR.png


Hi,

I have a pivot table as seen in the image.

I'd like to combine the fields of month and year.

So currently its 

date 01- jan
year 2020

Ideally id have one column with both values.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Fast answers need visual help.  Please read the yellow banner at the top of this page on how to attach a file.

----------

